# Chameleon Metal Coating Renfrew.



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Following on from the group buy at Chameleon, I noticed not many people posted up any pics of thier finished product so thought I would just for anyone considering it.

I have had to have 2 seperate trips to them as after a week of the first job being conmpleted the wheels turned all yellow. Chameleon said it was most likely due to a dodgy batch of laquer. So very promptly they booked me in again to have all 4 wheels re coated.

So here are some close ups of the finish for everyone to see. I got the plain silver finish.

Enjoy:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

No disrespect but there seems tio be a lot of grit/dust caught up in the paint, otherwise the colour`s nice


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

They don't look well finished, do they? Way too many lumps for my liking.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

No comment guys. Just posting up my finished wheels for everyone to see.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I have to say, doesn't look the best of finishes IMO.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Not up to their usual standard but then I did hear that its changed hands recently.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not knowing the coating makes it difficult to comment. Is it a paint or something different? What I can say is if they were my wheels I would be disappointed in the overall look but if it offers something different then who knows


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

they've been powder coated


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

thats awful dude,there should be no contamination at all.....jings not good.seen there new bright orange van today and maybe they should do a better job before they waste money on a van.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Common problems on refurbed wheels mate. I bet like bodyshop repairs 8/10 people would be happy with that because they assume a repaint won't be as good as factory.

We'll do them for £260 mate!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

What am i looking at without soundin rude? I dont know what this group buy was , is chameleon a changing paint system or heat sensitive etc? They look silver with seriously bad contamination in , the wheels i get back from Lepsons with satellite silver or chromed are absolutely perfect wth not a spec of dust or anything that needs nibbing. Did they strip these back with an acid bath etc first to bare alloy to get the smooth perfect finish or am i lost on this thread?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lepsons are better than factory finish to be fair Marc. 

If I stayed closer it would be the only place to touch my wheels.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

That is shocking. How much did you pay for that? Jcb get a better quality paint finish than that lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> What am i looking at without soundin rude? I dont know what this group buy was , is chameleon a changing paint system or heat sensitive etc? They look silver with seriously bad contamination in , the wheels i get back from Lepsons with satellite silver or chromed are absolutely perfect wth not a spec of dust or anything that needs nibbing. Did they strip these back with an acid bath etc first to bare alloy to get the smooth perfect finish or am i lost on this thread?


marc, they are just ordinary silver powdercoated wheels,

Chameleon is the name of the company that did the refurb :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gally said:


> We'll do them for £260 mate!


Good to know come winter time when i stick the winter wheels on. :thumb:


----------

